# Reliance ADSL and Metro Ethernet query.



## Renny (Dec 6, 2012)

I hope this is not a repeated query...

Anyway,

I ditched BSNL and have applied for Reliance Wired broadband, I was told sales guy will contact me in 2 days, then I realized that there is something called Metro One provided in addition to ADSL.

1. *I need a dynamic IP connection* (switch off and on router for new IP address), does their Metro or ADSL come with dynamic IP? If both are only static IP I won't go in with reliance.

2. How good are the pings?

3. Are torrents/file sharing sites blocked?

4. I read that with Metro Ethernet there is disconnection every 6 hours or so..?

5. Which would be a better connection for heavy torrenting and direct downloads - Metro or ADSL?

Need replies ASAP guys, thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 6, 2012)

Reliance Freedom 999 plan details Required ..!


----------



## Renny (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks,

I have 5 nodes in my house which require internet access, this constitutes sharing a single among 5 nodes right? And in this Metro setup do we use routers at all?

How does IP change happen in Metro Ethernet?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 6, 2012)

doesn't matter what connection you use as long as it ends in a lan/ethernet wire you can use router(not adsl modem+router).i have no experience with reliance so wait for some one who has this metro connection but as i understand it logging off & then login again should change the ip.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 6, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> doesn't matter what connection you use as long as it ends in a lan/ethernet wire you can use router(not adsl modem+router)



You can use router+modem combo too. I have tested and successfully done it, but not getting time to share it. Will do soon.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2012)

^^try it with metro adsl if possible because i am not sure about it.in usual reliance adsl i know modem+router works but some people face issues while simple router works fine in almost all cases.i read elsewhere that now-a-days reliance is giving broadband only through metro ethernet & will give adsl only if metro ethernet is not available.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 7, 2012)

Metro ethernet is not available here AFAIK.


----------

